# Need Some Articulate Responses



## MamaArcher (Nov 7, 2009)

I posted something on my blog the other day and had a response that I did not expect. I feel it needs to be addressed but I just do not know where to start or which point to address first. Would any of you great articulate PBers be willing to pop over to my site and answer the comment that was left??? 

An ENORMOUS Thank you in advance!!

Here is the link:

Are You Feeling Guilty?


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh my. I think I know what comment you're talking about.


----------



## Nathan Riese (Nov 7, 2009)

I would say that your responding to this person is necessary. I cannot help you in giving you what you should say, but I will help you in asking others to help you.

Somebody give this guy some help! seems like a pretty big deal if you ask me!


----------



## Zenas (Nov 7, 2009)

His argument is amazingly bad. 

"Well, God didn't say it here, and I think it should be here, so it must not be true!"


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 7, 2009)

MamaArcher said:


> I posted something on my blog the other day and had a response that I did not expect. I feel it needs to be addressed but I just do not know where to start or which point to address first. Would any of you great articulate PBers be willing to pop over to my site and answer the comment that was left???
> 
> An ENORMOUS Thank you in advance!!
> 
> ...



I tossed in


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Nov 7, 2009)

Me too... I simply posted a verse where Jesus did actually talk of shedding His blood as a sacrifice.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Nov 7, 2009)

Me too:

_The idea that forgiveness absolves the payment due is false. If someone comes to my house and knocks over a lamp I have two choices; I can forgive them or I can ask they replace the lamp. Now it would seem that this proves Lannoye’s point above. The issue is this, if I choose to forgive them I am obligated to pay the cost of the lamp. See I already paid, money, the price for the lamp has already been paid. If I choose to forgive my friend then they are free from having to pay for it but I eat the cost. I either buy a new one or lose the money for the one that was knocked over but either way my forgiveness came with a price that I had to pay.

It is no different with God. He forgave His children but there is still a price to be paid. No human would have been able to pay for it. So God paid the price by dying on the cross Himself for us. The talk about the blood of Christ not being necessary seems strange because the book of Hebrews talks about shed blood all over the place._


----------



## MamaArcher (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I just didn't even know where to begin! I was just shocked! thanks so much!


----------

